# 2005 Pathfinder iPod Integration



## Calgary Canuk (Nov 18, 2005)

I just purchased a 2005 Pathfinder SE.

Just wondering if anyone has experience trying to hook up an iPod to their OEM stereo (Standard Stereo, Single CD).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Calgary Canuk


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*iPod Integration*



Calgary Canuk said:


> I just purchased a 2005 Pathfinder SE.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience trying to hook up an iPod to their OEM stereo (Standard Stereo, Single CD).
> 
> ...


Search this site for *ipod* or for *mp3* or for *satellite*. Use the astriks before and after the word you're trying to search for. There are a TON of posts on how to do the after-market wiring. I'm not sure about the OEM Clarion(?) standard stereo, but there are a ton of posts on the BOSE. Good luck searching.

-Tony


----------



## caffeind (Nov 3, 2005)

here is one of the threads

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86003


----------



## specrn5 (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...5?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0009JVK8I


----------



## pcicerchi (Dec 17, 2005)

*presets?*

When you install the AAI-NIS, I understand that the first 2 presets are for the aux inputs...can you still use the third preset for radio stations? How does that all work?

Another thing, how much should I expect to pay for this thing and where do I mount it?

I know, a lot of questions but I really want this thing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeCallery (Dec 22, 2005)

*How About if You Don't have the SAT button?*

The SAT button on the radio is nothing more glorious that a switch to take an external audio source so the PAC unit, though a plug and play and very nice, isn't all that sophisticated.

Unfortunately I do not have a SAT button on my 2005 Pathfinder. I inquired about the 2006 radio, which is an identical BOSE but with a SAT button, and they said that the head unit cost $1,800. Ouch. 

For that price, there is no way I'd go with a replacement Nissan/Bose head unit because aftermarket becomes much more superior at this price range. The downside is that without buying additional equipment, I then loose the steering wheel controls.

Maybe I can find someone who pulled their 2006 radio for an aftermarket and I can buy it for cheap! Like $500. maybe :cheers:


----------



## caffeind (Nov 3, 2005)

I contacted pac a few days ago to see if the aai-nis would work on my 06. They said it would work as long as it is the same stereo, but good luck finding one. They said they have been on back order for a while and that they are coming out with the new aai-nis2 in jan or feb. I seen a aai-nis on ebay a few days ago go for almost $150.00


----------



## Golo (Jan 20, 2006)

*Having same problem*



Calgary Canuk said:


> I just purchased a 2005 Pathfinder SE.
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...


----------



## kkerley33 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Nissan Factory IPOD integration*

Hi all,

You can all forget the PAC-NIS and the PAC-NIS2 debate and all the installation troubles. Nissan has released an OEM ipod interface that will work with the indash 6 disk cd head units for the frontier, pathfinders and xterras and it will completely control the ipod from the steering wheel or deck controls. According to the information I have received, it also will show the song information on the deck screen.

You can call your local nissan dealership to order the part. There are two different interfaces, one for those of you who have the factory sat installed and one for those who did not get the sat radio installed. They run about $200 depending on your dealership and you can get them online at performancenissan and yournissanparts.com 

Hope this solves all of your problems...at least for the 6 disk head units. I do not know anything about install or if they will work with the the nav systems.

kkerley33


----------



## MikeCallery (Dec 22, 2005)

*How Does It Connect*

I have the 2005 Pathfinder with Bose and 6 disk radio, so according to "www.yournissanparts.com" there is a unit to fit my radio, yeah, but how?

Does anyone know how this thing connects? I've pulled the radio and there certainly is not any type of connection there. Now I do know that I have a button for rear dvd so that makes me think there is an aux. connection somewhere in the vehicle that I don't know of.

I'd love to find out how this unit connects before I jump on it!


----------



## tylast (Jan 17, 2005)

I would really like a better pic. I want to know if I can connect any other portable audio player.


----------



## Calgary Canuk (Nov 18, 2005)

*OEM iPod Interface*

According to www.yournissanparts.com, that option is only available for the 6 CD changers. I didn't get the premium package, so I don' thave the 6 CD changer. And, if I did, I'd be able to play MP3 CDs, which would make having an iPod interface less important.

Given that a 6 CD changer cost almost $700 (CDN), and then I'd have to add another US$200 for a iPod inteface, I think I'm going to put in an after market deck.

I just found out that Alpine has released their new 2006 decks, several of which have a direct iPod inteface starting at US$200.


----------



## kkerley33 (Jun 26, 2005)

tylast said:


> I would really like a better pic. I want to know if I can connect any other portable audio player.


Like I said everyone, I don't know how it connects or how it goes in. If you type in Pathfinder Nissan Ipod on google, you will get a bunch of bulletin board hits about it. To my understanding, it just goes into the satelitte plug on the radio, but I am not 100% sure. Installation is supposed to take 1.5 hrs. I also do not think it has an extra plug for another audio source on it unless you have the SAT ready version, which has a plug for the factory SAT radio. Remember, this is an OEM part, so you are not going to find installation instructions easily because they want you to have the factory mechanics install it. If you want to see one, go to a dealership and ask if they have one in. Mine does and I am just going to look at it. They are adding them on as factory installed options to the Frontiers, xterras and pathys for $250 whether with sat radio or without.

If you want a second audio input, you should probably look at the PAC-NIS2 from Pacific Accesory Company. It runs about $185, but it will not control your ipod or charge it and has 2 sets of RCA inputs. The company is currently filling backorders only and will be shipping new orders in March according the their website and an email I sent them.

kkerley33


----------



## kkerley33 (Jun 26, 2005)

*to Calgary*



Calgary Canuk said:


> According to www.yournissanparts.com, that option is only available for the 6 CD changers. I didn't get the premium package, so I don' thave the 6 CD changer. And, if I did, I'd be able to play MP3 CDs, which would make having an iPod interface less important.
> 
> Given that a 6 CD changer cost almost $700 (CDN), and then I'd have to add another US$200 for a iPod inteface, I think I'm going to put in an after market deck.
> 
> I just found out that Alpine has released their new 2006 decks, several of which have a direct iPod inteface starting at US$200.


If you would have read all the posts above about the IPOD interface, it cleary states it is only available for those vehicles with the indash 6 disk changer commonly referred to as the CD6 deck by nissan.

kkerley33


----------



## FastMover (Jan 23, 2006)

kkerley33 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You can all forget the PAC-NIS and the PAC-NIS2 debate and all the installation troubles. Nissan has released an OEM ipod interface that will work with the indash 6 disk cd head units for the frontier, pathfinders and xterras and it will completely control the ipod from the steering wheel or deck controls. According to the information I have received, it also will show the song information on the deck screen.
> 
> ...



Very cool thanks for the info, this is just what I was looking for :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## caffeind (Nov 3, 2005)

*aai nis2*

I just bought a aai nis2 off of ebay for $98.99 last night. I have a sirius radio to connect also so this is the best option for me.


----------

